# Contract or Bid



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

When asked to submit a bid, does anyone just fill out a contract and send it?? Or do you use a bid form and send contract if they accept the offer?? You would think using just the contract would kinda kill 2 birds with 1 stone.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Send the contract along with your numbers.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

My bid is the contract all in one. Unless they have their own.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Attach a contract with the bid.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

bluerage94;1047881 said:


> Attach a contract with the bid.


If you have a contract written out ,why do you need a bid sheet?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

without giving away too many top secrets

we do our bids and contracts seperatly. Now the bid is apart of the contract...so pretty much all i need to do is take the bid and stapel a few more pages to it. i started doing it because it helped keep our postal cost and printing cost down. But I also "word" the contracts alot more, and i dont like the idea of sending them the bid with all the verbage until at least they give me a verbal acceptance. IT should be noted that i have alot of new customers that ask " well we want to go with you, so do i sign this or is there another form"? so this year the second line of the proposal is going to read something along the lines of "this bid proposal in no way represents a contract, however upon aggreement and verbale acceptance of this proposal, a written contract will be drafted with this document listed as an attachment". or something along those lines


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

The front page of my contract basically outlines the pricing. The rest defines our services, times, liabilities, billing, payment requirements, etc. It's 3 pages total. I fill in the first page for each new customer/bid and send it in. If they elect to go with me they sign it, make a copy, and send the original back to me. That lets me know they're on board and I don't have to make up a separate "bid" sheet and "contract."


----------

